# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Is this The perfect Networking Opportunity..?

## Taz

Dear all,

 I have just gotten involved in the most exciting oportunity I have seen.

 Up until recently I woudl never have entertained the idea of joining an NM /MLM organisation but I had to - here's why:

 1. A JSE listed company already worth R2.3 BILLION 

2. Discounted products (as opposed to many MLM where product is MORE expensive) and LOW start up cost (R500!)

3. Products that  everyone *needs* - Phones, ADSL, VOIP , Internet.at 20-40% less than Telkom rates! AND cutomers get paid for calls made to their new phone in the form of additional rebate on top of the discounted calls they make themselves!

4. 24/7 support for customers and delivery /pickup service for product - you do not have to handle it!

5. NO tie in to contracts - 30 days notice if customers aren't 100% satisfied

6. An unbelieveable compensation plan where 50% plus of gross profit is shared amongst the network.

Seriously, I had given up on MLM  totally - this is what we all need - a virtually hands off solution tha requires hard work of course but then a rolling income from all the calls made - which will increase as telco so a huge and growing industry. No need to ask if the cream or tablets or potions ahve been used you KNOW people who sign up will use their phone and Internet!!

Please let me know if you need full details .. drop me a mail with contact details to voxgauteng@live.co.za

----------


## Dave A

Taz, it's hiding the details that gives MLM a bad name.

Let's have a little transparency. For starters, what is the name of the company?

----------


## Taz

Hi ,

The name of the company is in my email address! It is Vox Telecom.

 If anyonw wants more info please drop me a message or email .

----------


## IanF

Taz 
Tell me about adsl at less 20-40% from telkom rates. I have a do3 and a do 2 package. What are your rates for those packages. Post the reply here as I am sure I am not the only one who could benefit.

----------


## Morticia

Is this the same company that's been named in the Dealstream 'issue' last week?

----------


## daveob

Hi 

We are also Vox dealers ( www.voxglobal.co.za ) as well as customers but didn't get into it for the residual income. I wanted the better call rates.

So here's my opinion after the first month's usage :

the hardware arrived within 48 hours of order, couriered to my front door.

it consists of a base station ( contains a built in charger, adsl modem and wireless router all in one ) - setup was really plug n play.

usage : voice quality is good and base station connection reliable.

if you know your cost structure for cell / telkom calls, it works out cheaper at certain times.
I made myself a spreadsheet which shows the least cost route to use during peak / off-peak times depending on the call destination ( cell / telkom / overseas ).
Although this is based on my own cell contract call rates, you can see it at : http://www.tsaglobal.com/VOXcosts.pdf

I also made an online calculator that you can use to compare your actual usage to the equivalent Vox costs : http://www.tsaglobal.com/VOXcalc.htm

I make a few calls to the UK each month, and have started to use Vox for my national and peak time cell calls. Got all my phone bills in the last 2 days and costs are down about 10%. Not always easy to compare apple to apples month to month, so will re-check the figures again next month.

Other things to note : 

the Vox base station ( incl. adsl modem and wireless router ) belongs to Vox - if you unsubscribe, you return the hardware. But let's be honest, at R300 setup it is the cheapest wireless router you'll find.

The wireless part also works flawlessly - often browse the web from my htc phone using the wireless and never had a problem.

Support : had to call then on a few occasions when getting started, and always spoke to someone ( a real human ) within 60 seconds - often within 10 secs.

You can use the handset in place of your standard telkom handset that's on your adsl line - just dial *9 and then the number. That bypasses your Vox base and dials via the Telkom network.

Bandwidth : I have not seen any real change to my usage. Still get to about 75% of my 3Gb cap each month - same as I always did.

Last thought - although it relies on having a telkom adsl line, I see it as a great alternative to telkom and since I made about 2 hours calls to the UK in the last week, I have probably already saved what it cost to register ( R 300 ) - my UK calls cost around R35 !!

----------


## daveob

yes, there were 'mentioned' in the Dealstream fiasco - but the fact was that they were mere victims - had nothing to do with Dealstreams demise, and it does not affect their service.

----------


## Dave A

Maybe I'm being a bit thick here, but why don't we all just get onto Skype and be done with it?

Or maybe more to the point, how does this stack up against Skype?
Do you get free calls to other people on Vox for example?

----------


## daveob

Hi Dave_A

Yes, calls from Vox to Vox are free.

Vox and Skype are similar, but I think each have pros and cons :

with Vox, I don't need my PC running to make a call.
I can receive calls from non-PC - so from Telkom or cell callers.
I don't have to buy call credits in advance.
I don't need a usb / skype handset.

I am sure that skype might be a more cost effective when chatting to other skype users, but personally I make a lot more calls to local and cell numbers that I do to skype contacts - in fact, I don't have a skype phone and use skype every day for text chat only.

I have not looked into the call cost comparison, so can't comment there.

----------

Dave A (30-Sep-08)

----------


## Taz

Calling non skype phones from your Skype PC is more than Vox to landline/cellphones within SA.

You can check the products out on full -mainly targeted at residential and SME's at www.vox.co.za/gauteng

If anyone wants more info or would like to chat about the opportunity drop me a line .

please note that another tariff reduction is imminent form Vox so ..watch this space..

----------

